# All USB ports seem to stop working "randomly" but some remain functioning until unplu



## marlan35 (Apr 28, 2015)

*All USB ports seem to stop working "randomly" but some remain functioning until unplu*

The devices that die right away are the network adapter and any USB memory stick plugged in, they still have their lights and all running but aren't recognized in "This PC" and the network adapter isn't found in "Control Panel\Network and Internet\Network Connections".

My keyboard, wireless mouse that runs through the keyboard's USB ports and the external HDD remains functional UNTIL I pull the plug on them, after that plugging them back in does nothing.

I put randomly in quotations because it seems to fail more often when I download something at speeds over 3Mb/s, for an example downloading Hearthstone through the Battle.Net client will more often than not make the issue happen after a little bit. BUT it still happens randomly during NO network load what-so-ever.

Parts: 



Foo | Bar
---|---
CPU| FX-8350
GPU| Radeon 5850
Motherboard | Crosshair IV Formula
RAM | 2x DDR3
PSU | 700W Gold 
SSD| Evo 850
OS | Windows 8.1

I HAVE:

* [ Downloaded these chipset drivers](Chipset)

* Installed all Windows 7 drivers I could find except the BIOS ones due to lack of Windows 8.1 drivers from Motherboards | CROSSHAIR IV FORMULA | ASUS Global

* Turned off "Allow this computer to turn off this device to save power" in Device Manager for ALL devices in the USB tab that had the option, and the Network tab.

* Set the Power Options to high performance and disabled "USB Selective Suspended Setting"

I simply don't know what to do anymore and it's breaking me down, I need this fixed before the weekend or the LAN I'm planning to go to will be a disaster and I'll probably go insane trying to solve this myself. 

Just tell me whatever more information you could need and I'll supply it, I'm desperate to get this solved.

**I never had any of these issues on my old PC that had different parts but the same network adapter and external HDD so they are not to blame for this, same for keyboard and mouse.**


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: All USB ports seem to stop working "randomly" but some remain functioning until u*

you maybe overloading the USB ports 
wireless adapters and USB External drives use quite a lot of power 

try this , and see how much power is being used
Windows Tip of the Day: Windows 7: Checking USB Device Power Usage

https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc772242.aspx


----------

